# Losi Micro-DT chassis with Kyosho Baja



## tamiyatim (May 2, 2007)

I'm going to get the longer micro-dt chassis for my micro-T when it comes out, but I'm trying to figure out if its worth the $30 for that awesome Kyosho Mini-Z monster Baja Beetle body. It looks like it should fit... 

I've compared wheelbase lengths, and it should be pretty close....

Here comes a 1/32 RC Sand Scorcher!!!!


----------

